# What am I dealing with



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 27, 2021)

Few of my leaves on one plant looks like this.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 27, 2021)

Could be old age if it’s just a few.
Are you using Cal mag?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 27, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Could be old age if it’s just a few.
> Are you using Cal mag?


Yes I cut them off like maybe 7-9 leaves


----------



## Airbone (Aug 27, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Yes I cut them off like maybe 7-9 leaves


Toward the bottom only?


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 27, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Toward the bottom only?


Yes and middle but I never really defoliate this tree running experiments so I guess I will do a light defoliation today.


----------



## Airbone (Aug 27, 2021)

Sounds normal… as the new growth comes in and the old stuff is not needed anymore some will just die off.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Are you PHing your water feeds
and how high ppms are you feeding now


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Are you PHing your water feeds
> and how high ppms are you feeding now


I had to flush few weeks ago due to high ppm at 5041 it’s at 719 now ph yes 6.5


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 27, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Sounds normal… as the new growth comes in and the old stuff is not needed anymore some will just die off.


Seen 3 like this


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 27, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Seen 3 like this


Also is this nute burn or potassium I wanna cut these leaves off bud it’s an auto and I don’t want to cause it no more damage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> I had to flush few weeks ago due to high ppm at 5041 it’s at 719 now ph yes 6.5


Thats High
I do soil and I am 3-4 weeks in flower I feed around 800-900 ppms
I remove  1-3 yellows almost brown leaves per plant , but it has also been very Hot.
If it is a few don't worry . if they all start yellowing diff/story.
I do not take any fans off until they are withered and hanging (they will almost drop by themselves . ) The Fans are protector leaves ,they will sacrifice themselves to avoid damage to other parts of plant.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 27, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Also is this nute burn or potassium I wanna cut these leaves off bud it’s an auto and I don’t want to cause it no more damage


Looks like Nute burn, you said you are giving calmag right?
Leave them they will never recover from the tip damage but will still do the job they are designed to do.


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 27, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks like Nute burn, you said you are giving calmag right?
> Leave them they will never recover from the tip damage but will still do the job they are designed to do.


Yes but I made a mistake and did 5ml cal mag for a a 5gal bucket not realizing it was suppose to be 3ml per gallon, just recently started giving more cal mag. Can you use cal mag every watering?


----------



## Airbone (Aug 27, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Yes but I made a mistake and did 5ml cal mag for a a 5gal bucket not realizing it was suppose to be 3ml per gallon, just recently started giving more cal mag. Can you use cal mag every watering?


I do
7.5 ml per gallon in distilled water


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 28, 2021)

Dev4lyf3 said:


> Yes but I made a mistake and did 5ml cal mag for a a 5gal bucket not realizing it was suppose to be 3ml per gallon, just recently started giving more cal mag. Can you use cal mag every watering?


I do, 5ml/gal  in soil  depends on the brand too
I see lots of people do 7.5ml also


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I do
> 7.5 ml per gallon in distilled water


I think I was lacking on the calmag


----------



## Dev4lyf3 (Aug 28, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I do, 5ml/gal  in soil  depends on the brand too
> I see lots of people do 7.5ml also


Gonna try 5ml per gal 15ml total for me since I’m feeding 7 plants that’s 3gal water but for now it’s just ph water and tea once a every other week nutes


----------

